# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Family home reno

## pb02

Well, I thought I would put together some photos of our renovation. I've been going on the kitchen for the last 3 months and just need a splashback and some minor cosmetics to finish it right off.
We will be slowly doing the whole house ourselves but as we are living in it at the same time we are working on different areas at a time.
The plan is kitchen first with living dining and staircase being replaced. We have pulled out around 70sqm of tiles and the remainder of the carpet will go being replaced by 600 x 600 tiles (about 90sqm in total). 
Now the kitchen is functioning again and we don't need to cook in the laundry on our camping stove, I've started to demolish the laundry and guest toilet.
After this we will do the study which should be a nice easy one. Then the master bedroom and ensuite. That will finish off the first floor internally and we will move to the second floor which is a further 3 bedrooms, bathroom, and lounge room.
I'm hoping to have all the internal work done in 18months from when we started. After that the outside which will be another 12 months depending on funds... 
On to the pics....  :2thumbsup:

----------


## pb02

The original kitchen in all its peachy coloured glory!!!
This was after the third wash and everything was still sticky. Dishwasher was actually rusted inside. The rangehood was full of stuffing as a filter and was venting into the roof cavity.
I found 3 dead mice and undcovered an old nest when demolishing everything.. 
I had a builder put in the steel post as the wall was load bearing. All our modifications have been drawn up by an architect so we have council approval for everything.
The frame and old kitchen carcass was completely rotted out... I had to replace all the framework under the hooded window and the bottom plate for the wall frame.

----------


## pb02

Finally got it cleaned up and re did the waste for the sink. Had a sparky add a few powerpoints. 
Started putting up all our flatpack kitchen in our living room much to the disgust of the trouble and strife.  :Biggrin:

----------


## pb02

Here is where we are at now with the benchtops in and three months of working weekends and many late nights after work.
Every wall was out of square a basically everything needed work. The dust from ripping up the tiles went everywhere but I think it was worth it.
Still need to get the splashback in, paint, and also tile the floor which will be started once the laundry has been installed. (most of the first floor was tiled and will have the same 600 x 600 floor tile.)

----------


## pb02

The stairs got replaced with the help of a builder again due to the structure. The old ones had more creaks and groans than an old folks home. Its made the small passage a lot lighter and brings a lot of natural light into the area.
I had originally hoped to do a cantilever type staircase but the cost was ridiculous. This option in Tassie oak has come up well and will be stained a darker shade. I will be adding glass balustrading and I'm currently working out a way to do an indoor garden bed below the stairs with some type of water feature....

----------


## pb02

The fireplace was something both the fun police and I always wanted... we just couldn't agree on where.  :No: 
The frame was easy enough to do, I had never tiled before and was pretty happy with the result although the more I look the more I find things that aren't 100% :Doh: 
Either way its done and looks great as long as you don't get too close.....

----------


## pb02

After a few weeks off with a couple of bulging discs in my lower back I'm slowly getting back into it.  :Frown: 
I knew we had a bit of rot in the laundry cabinets but didn't realise how bad it was. It's actually all the way into the frame which I'll have to replace much like in the kitchen. We have new cabinets on the way, we will be re-doing all the plumbing and adding a small wash basin to the guest toilet. The appliances in the laundry will be covered by cabinet doors as we've opted to go for a Euro style laundry as we will have guests walking through to use the toilet. The idea is that the laundry will be very plain white, clean and simple. 
The toilet will have an in wall cistern and we will be doing wallpaper on one wall. 
Internal cavity sliding door will be replaced along with the external laundry door (replaced with double glazed unit) and both windows will be replaced with double glazed units.

----------


## pb02

Just a small update on how the laundry is going, just need the sparky to come back, benchtops, and then paint and floor. 
Had to replace most of the framework from rot. I think I've got all the water leaks sorted and have sealed up the back of the house pretty well and even re did most of the joints on the roof.

----------


## pb02

Forgot to add all the plumbing and most of the framework against the south facing wall was replaced. New plumbing has been added to the toilet to include a small hand basin and an in wall cistern has been put in to add a little space. I've also had wiring done for two DL's in the laundry and a light installed in the Euro laundry cabinet.
I've replaced the toilet window with a new UPvc unit and will do the same for the laundry window once our new door and door frame turn up. (been waiting 4 weeks so far..  :Rolleyes:  )

----------


## Black Cat

Isn't it fun! - just when you think you have the project planned, you pull something off and discover another ten projects ... At least you seem to be making great progress there - it will be a lovely home when you are done ...

----------


## pb02

Thanks. I do love the work, but get sidetracked with all the repair work for the 'extra projects'. 
I can't wait to have the first floor done. Although the budget is drying up fast...  :Redface:  
It's great to have a forum like this to learn and get motivated by other peoples projects.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## pb02

Little bit of an update. The Laundry and guest toilet had a bit of work done over the weekend. Hung the wallpaper in the toilet which I swear I will never do again!  :No: 
Replaced the window to the toilet with a Upvc double glazed unit. I have another one for the laundry and a new external laundry door to go in IF they ever supply it to me...  :Mad:  (5 weeks waiting now...)
I need to do the headboards in the laundry, connect up the laundry and toilet sink and taps. Grout the tiling behind the toilet and then the tiled floor and paint and lastly the toilet!!! 
We are going to spend Christmas with the wifes family in Peru so the pressure is on to get things done before we leave...  :brava:

----------

